# Clipping Overgrown Hooves



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Over the summer, and through the travels, I have been unable to clip my goats hooves at all. Now they are a bit overgrown. How do I go about getting them back to normal size? :help:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

It will probably take more than one trimming to get them back into shape. Just take off as much as you can a little at a time and if you see pink--stop. Then check them every two weeks and trim off a small amount until they are back to where they should be. 

You should be able to see growth lines on your goats hooves and you can use them as a guide. Usually the toes grow much faster than the heels so that's where most of your trimming will be needed.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Alright. Thank you!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, I agree. Do not take off to much at first. It can cause them to be really sore.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

If you go on Utub there is a few very nice clips of goat trimming. Hope that helps!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep...I agree ....clipping a little at a time....like every 2 weeks .......will take a while... but they will be alright... :wink:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

This should help!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a good video to help people out!!

One word of advice for everyone.... WEAR GLOVES!!!!! We learned that the hard way! We had a nice sharp pair of trimmers.... slipped right off the goats hoof and sliced the back of a hand open. So please please please... if you are NOT going to wear gloves... be EXTRA careful :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well said Hollowbead! Always wear at least one glove!! When I feel them tense up I move those trimmers out of the way.


----------

